# Future is here.



## Shawn Bellon (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorta a presumptuous title.  Me being here might be good and bad depending on the person.  

Hopefully it TURNS OUT to be a good thing.

I am working as a strength and conditioning coach in Tucson.  Getting ready to launch my new website which should be pretty cool.  

I love good coffee and long walks on the beach. LOL

https://www.facebook.com/body2buildtrainingsystems  Say hi here.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2012)

Shawn Bellon, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 24, 2012)

welcome to Im brother


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 24, 2012)

A great big man only deserves an equally big welcome!


----------



## SFW (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## charley (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome & Good Luck Bro !!!!


----------



## Shawn Bellon (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2012)

Great to see you here! Welcome to *IronMagazine*.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 24, 2012)

Have read many of Shawn's posts on other forums, great to have him here.


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 24, 2012)

welcome...good to see you here bro


----------



## Kimi (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------



## Shawn Bellon (Mar 24, 2012)

Well you mentioned I join but never got to actually post.  So now I am getting things with my personal life a little more back in order.


----------



## Shawn Bellon (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks again.    Off to eat some dinner and see Hunger Games.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome. We`ll always welcome more knowledge.


----------



## 1superman (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 24, 2012)

Yo Whats Up!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome brother!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 26, 2012)

Aloha and welcome to IronMagazine Forums !!


----------



## BigMikeCO (Mar 26, 2012)

Shawn!  Awesome- I have seen some of your training,etc videos before.  Really awesome to see you here!


----------



## BigMikeCO (Mar 26, 2012)

P.S.  IT's a good thing in my eyes.  ANy of you guys who haven't seen Shawn train,  check in youtube... he's a horse!


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 26, 2012)

welcome


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome to IM Shawn!


----------



## Shawn Bellon (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi Shawn!  Glad to have you here!


----------

